# Daiwa Saltwater Rod



## Saltiga5 (May 15, 2009)

I am after a soft plastics road and reel to target Snapper and Mulloway.

I went to have another play with the Team Daiwa SOL($269) and Saltwater ($199) rods rated *10-17lb* and liked the Saltwater rod better.

Has anyone had much experience with this rod and what are you thoughts.

I am planning on matching it up with a Daiwa Certate 3000.

The only other rod i'd consider is an Ian Miller Beast Buster which would be another $300-$400 but haven't been able to find one to have a play with here in Adelaide.

I would be mostly using this setup fishing in the Coorong and Port River for mulloway and out in about 10-30m water for snapper.


----------



## phil79 (Nov 7, 2008)

The saltwater rods are seriously sexy and look like they have a bit more grunt.they also seem to have a larger diameter tip guide which will allow larger leader knots,and they are cheaper,


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Ive also been looking at this rod, same weight too. Looks the biz and a good proce too


----------



## Saltiga5 (May 15, 2009)

What pound line rating will the 10-17lb rod handle?
Will it handle 30lb braid???


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

I've got the 12-20 lb version and I use it up in NQ with a kix 4000 and 30 lb braid. It's a sweet rod, but the butt section is probably fractionally short for putting the acid on with 30lb line. The 10-17lb rod should be perfect with 20 lb braid and a 3000 sized reel. BTW my luvias 3000 fit a spool of 300 m of 20 lb saltiga surf neat. Happy hunting!


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

busted this brand new 10-17lb saltwater daiwa one when a kingy lunged...stiff rod...my fault too with rod high...cost $100 for a replacement..........advantage seems to be my fave now ..more give...softer action


----------



## Saltiga5 (May 15, 2009)

I'm going to match the 10-17lb saltwater rod up with a Certate 2500R custom


----------



## Saltiga5 (May 15, 2009)

Not sure wether to go the 10-17lb or 12-20lb version TD Saltwater rod with my Certate 2500R for snapper / mulloway plastics fishing.
Will be using around 20lb line.

Any advice???


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

> I am after a soft plastics road and reel to target Snapper and Mulloway.


We are deeply saddened by our loss, but unfortunately Ranger's 6-12lb 6'6" Daiwa Zero met an untimely and premature demise whilst holidaying in the riverland last weekend. 

An excellent Mulloway/Snapper rod from the Daiwa stable and fantastic for trolling on the kayak.

Sadly missed and fondly remembered. May it rest in peace.....es!

It seems you've already chosen the Certate 2500 reel, and this rod would be a good match.

_Mental Note: Treat graphite with more care Ranger!_


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Have you checked out the Berkley Diablos? DD701SWM SPIN 6-10KG 7'0" 1PCE 
They cast plastics well and seem to have heaps of power when loaded. 
The length of the butt gives support when fighting a fish and is not too long that it gets in the way.


----------

